# برنامج تصميم المطابخ kitchendraw 6.5 عربى 100%



## mzdr (16 ديسمبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 












برنامج kitchendraw 6.5

البرنامج العالمى الاشهر لتصميم المطابخ بالاصدار الاحدث لعام 2014

الان عربى 100% 


البرنامج الالسهل والابسط للجميع تستطيع تصميم مطبخك الخاص كل سهولة ويسر ويجعل منك محترفا فى ثوانى 

البرنامج يجعلك تصمم اى مطبخ بدون اى خبرة فى التصميم لما يحتويه على كتالوجات جاهزة وقطع 

لاتحتاج الا الى سحبها لمساحه التصميم


الموقع الرسمى للبرنامج 

http://www.kitchendraw.com

البرنامج تستطيعه تحمبله من هنا 

http://kitchendraw.com/DOWN/Kd65.exe




ناتى الان لشرح البرنامج 







هنا شرح فيديو كامل باللغه العربية للبرنامج 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHqodZ79mUU

هذه دورة على ثلاث اقسام لتعليم البرنامح 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksu0X-632ks


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksu0X-632ks


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yP-SHwub0c 


هنا صور لنماذج من تصميمات البرنامج 



























والمزيد من هنا 



وفى النهاية اى مساعده فى البرنامج او اى استفسار عن اى مشكلة تواجهكم انا موجود فى الخدمة دائما 

للدعم الفنى المجاني للبرنامج 

او لاى مساعده فى التسطيب 

01061753377


ولا احتاج منك الا الدعاء لوالدى بالرحمة​


----------



## زهره علي (20 ديسمبر 2014)

مره شكراااااا جا البرنامج بوقته ساحمل البرنامج على الجهاز واتواصل معك 
رحم الله والديك وجزاك عنهما كل خير


----------



## ahmed0065 (19 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا 
هل يوجد لديك كراك للبرنامج 
اصدار 6.5
علما ان لدى ويندوز 8


----------

